# Large Frame Mower Deck Info



## aegt5000

Here are a couple of pages showing the mower decks that were 
available for the Bolens large frame tractors. The first page shows
the deck model numbers, the part number and description of the
belt used for the deck and the part number for the blades. It also
contains the belt routing diagrams for each of the decks.

The second page shows a breakdown of the spindle assembly for
each deck. I do not have a spindle diagram for the 18049-01 thru 03
mower deck, if anyone has a copy please contact me and I will add it
to this information.


----------



## aegt5000

Here is the illustrated parts list for the 18110 large frame
mower deck. Sorry pages 2 and 3 are so large but they 
needed to be so the pages would stay clear. 

18110 page 1


----------



## aegt5000

18110 Illustrated Parts Page 2


----------



## aegt5000

18110 Illustrated Parts Page 3


----------



## aegt5000

18110 Illustrated Parts Page 4 (Last)


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

18048-01 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18048-01 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18048-02 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03
(Note: Page 2 is blank and was intentionally omitted)


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 05


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 06


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 07


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 08


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 05


----------



## aegt5000

18049-02 Mower Deck 48” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 06


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 and -02 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18049-01 and -02 Mower Deck 48” Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 05


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 06


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 07


----------



## aegt5000

18070-01 Mower Deck 54” Operation Maintenance Manual Page 08


----------



## aegt5000

18070-02 Mower Deck 54” Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

18070-02 Mower Deck 54” Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

Upgrading 54” Mower Deck 18070-01 to -02 Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

Upgrading 54” Mower Deck 18070-01 to -02 Page 02


----------

